# Had a giggle thinking about the Puppy Party



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

And for those of us who are spending the night. In Pat's house I'm thinking there will be 9 fluffies, 5 of which will be hearing normal house noises that will be new to them in the 'still of the night'. And of course they *may* start to bark. Which I'm sure will get _*all*_ the others barking. Can you imagine what that may be like?:w00t: I'm thinking of perhaps investing in earplugs. :HistericalSmiley: Oh this is gonna be fun. :chili:

btw...can you tell I'm excited??


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Well then you will all have to go downstairs and pop open the wine and party through the night arty: arty:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am seriously hoping they will all be so tired won't hear a thing! I know I will be!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, I have become used to leaving my TV on in the bedroom to keep the noise out.....but no promises on those nights....I'm all for getting up and having wine...:thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Well, I have become used to leaving my TV on in the bedroom to keep the noise out.....but no promises on those nights....I'm all for getting up and having wine...:thumbsup:


Oh my gosh I do that too! Well part of that could be that I just happen to like to fall asleep to the tv. :blush:

I have visions of the song 'put da lime in da coconut' playing while we're all dancing around and shakin' up 'da margaritas' in the middle of the night.:dancing banana:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh my gosh I do that too! Well part of that could be that I just happen to like to fall asleep to the tv. :blush:
> 
> I have visions of the song 'put da lime in da coconut' playing while we're all dancing around and shakin' up 'da margaritas' in the middle of the night.:dancing banana:


Now you're making me want to stow away on one of the boats in the inlet. BTW, Crystal, loved that song. _"Doctor!!_" I think I first heard it on some soap opera when I was really young (can't even remember what it was) and couldn't get the tune out of my mind.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

:brownbag:  :blush: :innocent:

I've got a feeling Mr. Bailey is going to be the first one to try and "scare away" those strange new noises by growling and barking all night :brownbag: I took Bailey on his first big road trip last month and we stayed at a hotel overnight...poor guy was so out of sorts, he just sat right on top of me and growled at the door most of the night. (I think he thought he needed to protect his mom from the strange noises he kept hearing outside :wub

So yeah, I've been thinking the same thing, Crystal, and hoping Bailey doesn't wake everybody up in the middle of the night at Pat's!! :blush: So...Crystal do you carry little doggy ear plugs at your store?? :blush:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome to Mutt Muffs! 

:drinkup:when we are not raiding the fridge, we'll all be wearing these.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maglily said:


> Welcome to Mutt Muffs!
> 
> :drinkup:when we are not raiding the fridge, we'll all be wearing these.


Brenda, they are a riot!!!! OMG, what an invention!!! :HistericalSmiley: we could use a couple pair of "blinders" too.....


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Brenda, they are a riot!!!! OMG, what an invention!!! :HistericalSmiley: we could use a couple pair of "blinders" too.....


oh I didn't see the blinders, I liked the cat photos too:HistericalSmiley:. Very patient cats!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I hope none of you sleepwalk!!! LOL
xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxo


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Now I"m really kicking myself for not renting a house for the weekend! One afternoon w/everyone won't be enough!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> I hope none of you sleepwalk!!! LOL
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxo


I hope Stan doesn't sleepwalk!! LOL


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh my gosh I do that too! Well part of that could be that I just happen to like to fall asleep to the tv. :blush:
> 
> I have visions of the song 'put da lime in da coconut' playing while we're all dancing around and shakin' up 'da margaritas' in the middle of the night.:dancing banana:


Too funny! I can actually see that happening!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Maglily said:


> I hope Stan doesn't sleepwalk!! LOL


This is hysterical, Bren. I forgot all about poor Stan. LOL
xoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

KAG said:


> I hope none of you sleepwalk!!! LOL
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxo





Maglily said:


> I hope Stan doesn't sleepwalk!! LOL


:smrofl:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

You all are making me and Bibu want to come so bad!! I have my best friend's wedding in Chicago that same day! Please shake up and have a margarita in my name! :thumbsup:



mom2bijou said:


> Now I"m really kicking myself for not renting a house for the weekend! One afternoon w/everyone won't be enough!


That sounds like a great idea for the next get together :w00t: ...lets plan a weekend getaway with our fluffs! :two thumbs up:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Gosh I wish I was going to be there. I'm so sad that I'm missing this. Lots of pics will be needed (by me).

What about the song "Who Let the Dog's Out"? That may be appropriate!!!


----------

